# Uber eats speak



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

What they say ...what it means......


Ping ping ping.....2 orders 7 miles 27 min

Means.....when you get there 1st order has been sitting there...second order isnt even accepted by staff...you will wait until its cooked...total time from acceptance 50 min...bad rating from first order cold food...

ping ping ping...add on order only one more mile extra 15 mins...3.50 pay

means...larger than usuall order 7 drinks 3 bags of food....and yes you have to wait until its ready


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

luckytown said:


> What they say ...what it means......
> 
> 
> Ping ping ping.....2 orders 7 miles 27 min
> ...


Unassign, decline, and move on.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Decline, Decline, Decline 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

luckytown said:


> What they say ...what it means......
> 
> 
> Ping ping ping.....2 orders 7 miles 27 min
> ...


Do what is best for the customer. At some point do what is best for yourself (get a better job).


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

luckytown said:


> What they say ...what it means......
> 
> 
> Ping ping ping.....2 orders 7 miles 27 min
> ...


More than 30 minutes means the food will be cold. 

Waiting for the order is only acceptable on orders from high end resto where the pax tip generously. Otherwise, hard cancel right away.


----------

